# Century BOB



## Paul_D (Sep 14, 2015)

As I was recently able to acquire a Century BOB I thought I would share my experience.

I have wanted one for a while in order that I can practice SD at home, as it is not something we cover in MA class.  It has been not only extremely useful, but also very interesting training with BOB.  

I had always assumed that if I had to use pre-emptive strikes for SD my target of choice would be the carotid sinus.  The reason I wanted a BOB was so that I could practice hitting this area with full power, something you obviously cannot do with a training partner.  This, at least initially, was what I did and after becoming comfortable with this I decide to adjust BOB to make him taller.  It was once I did this that things changed

Being only 165cm tall, once I adjusted BOB to 177cm (rough average male height) and then again to 182cm, things changed dramatically.  It became clear that is was not practical for me, being so short, to hit this target on people average height or taller.  The reason being that rather than just striking out, I now have to strike out and up, meaning I have to get a hell of a lot closer to the target, especially when BOB is 182cm tall.  

On the up side, making BOB taller means the solar plexus presents itself nicely, and so after a few weeks of playing this has now become my ‘go to’ pre-emptive strike. 






Now the point is not to debate strikes, as everyone will find what they are comfortable with and everyone is different, the point is just that being able to practice a with a more realistic target (especially one who is height adjustable) has changed my thinking completely, and better to find this out in practice than a live situation 

I know some people think they are just a gimmick, but from my own experience, as you can see, I would recommend training with a BOB or a Terry Torso if you get chance.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 14, 2015)

Strikes to the carotid sinus shouldn't be full power anyway... That actually makes them less effective. 

I do like BOB though. It's very helpful to have anatomic targets. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Sep 15, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Strikes to the carotid sinus shouldn't be full power anyway... That actually makes them less effective.
> 
> I do like BOB though. It's very helpful to have anatomic targets.
> 
> ...



You have my interest.  Do you have any biological science to show that this area should not be struck full force, as you say?
If you don't we don't need to continue. I am not looking to argue but rather I am looking for the scientific or medical data.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 15, 2015)

Your goal in striking a nerve bundle is to cause it to fire. The keys is precision, not power. Striking too hard can prevent the nerves from firing.


----------



## crazydiamond (Sep 17, 2015)

We have two BOB XL's in our gym but for some reason we never train on them, I sneak in a few shots (as do other students) before or after class. I would like to have one some day for more realistic strikes and chokes as  you suggest.   I see they have a Versys VS. BOB for sale now that looks interesting.

I wonder sometimes how height and also weight and build translate into "best target"?  I mean what if they are 192cm and 116 kg?  What my instructors seem to say is to have a few different good tools in your kit - cause you never know what will work or not on an opponent.


----------



## The Great Gigsy (Sep 18, 2015)

I  love my Bob. The first things I invested in when I  began training were a quality mouth guard and a Bob.


----------



## Star Dragon (Sep 18, 2015)

I also like to sometimes change Bob's height and see how well I can still pull of a certain technique or combination. I am of average size, and this kind of training makes me consider ways to deal with a taller opponent.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 19, 2015)

I am not a huge fan. I like to get close when I hit people, but Bobs fall down if you even so much as look at them, close range.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Sep 19, 2015)

I can attest to the sturdiness of BOB.  I have two that I use to have at my school.  All my students used BOB extensively with punches, strikes, kicks etc.  BOB was knocked all around the place.  They've been in my backyard now since 2004 through rain, full sun, heat, cold and wind and still function like the day I bought them.  And they still get beat around by my students. 

Can't ask for better.


----------



## Paul_D (Oct 9, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Your goal in striking a nerve bundle is to cause it to fire. The keys is precision, not power. Striking too hard can prevent the nerves from firing.


I haven;t heard that before, but interesting to know, thanks.

BTW, my BOB now has a hoodie and a baseball cap, to make him look more like a Chav


----------



## Koshiki (Oct 10, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Your goal in striking a nerve bundle is to cause it to fire. The keys is precision, not power. Striking too hard can prevent the nerves from firing.



Not to sidetrack too much, but I don't suppose you could, in laymans' terms give us a brief explanation of how and why it works that way?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 10, 2015)

Zack Cart said:


> Not to sidetrack too much, but I don't suppose you could, in laymans' terms give us a brief explanation of how and why it works that way?



I don't know that anybody has done Real Science on this. What I suspect happens is this. 
We are trying to induce a cluster of nerves to fire by manually stimulating them. Not exactly the normal mechanism. When we strike too hard, it may be that the damage to the surrounding tissues, which triggers normal neuron reactions (like making you say "damn, that hurts!"), overrides the abnormal trigger. 
I'm sure you've smacked your funny bone a time or two. Have you ever noticed that's it's not the super hard impacts that make you grab your elbow and say Bad Words? The high power impacts can still hurt, but the result of the impact is definitely not the same as what we are looking for in pressure point strikes. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------



## Koshiki (Oct 10, 2015)

Huh. Cool. This is why it's great to have medical professionals here.

Although, regarding the funny bone bit, I was actually just thinking that the absolute worst funny bone pain I've ever experienced came from the very end of a nunchuku, swung at full force. I was only about 12 or so, but that's the only time pain has on it's own literally "brought me to my knees." It was probably over a year after that that my elbow would still fire off burning hot jabs at the slightest impact.

I guess neurology is just weird...


----------



## hoshin1600 (Oct 11, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> I don't know that anybody has done Real Science on this. What I suspect happens is this.
> We are trying to induce a cluster of nerves to fire by manually stimulating them. Not exactly the normal mechanism. When we strike too hard, it may be that the damage to the surrounding tissues, which triggers normal neuron reactions (like making you say "damn, that hurts!"), overrides the abnormal trigger.
> I'm sure you've smacked your funny bone a time or two. Have you ever noticed that's it's not the super hard impacts that make you grab your elbow and say Bad Words? The high power impacts can still hurt, but the result of the impact is definitely not the same as what we are looking for in pressure .



Just for the record I still disagree. But this is not the thread for it.

If your Bob is falling over and it's filled with water or sand like it should  be, you should be hitting the heavy bag instead. That's not what a Bob is for.


----------



## Anuka (Nov 3, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> I am not a huge fan. I like to get close when I hit people, but Bobs fall down if you even so much as look at them, close range.



The BOB we have in class has legs (3 so it doesn't fall down) and arms. You can practice leg and groin kicks on it and the arms are outstretched in somewhat of a fighting pose, so you can practice getting inside.


----------



## K50Marine (Nov 16, 2015)

I have a BOB in my garage and use it all the time! I filled the base with sand. I practice kenpo and many techniques can be practiced on the BOB (hand swords, ridge hands, chokes, finger techniques,etc.). I also put  an old military BDU top on my BOB and practice collar chokes and grabs. BOB likes it when you hit him too!


----------



## yak sao (Nov 17, 2015)

Anuka said:


> The BOB we have in class has legs (3 so it doesn't fall down) and arms. You can practice leg and groin kicks on it and the arms are outstretched in somewhat of a fighting pose, so you can practice getting inside.



I haven't seen the version with arms and legs and haven't been able to find it on the web, do you know where I could find one of these?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 17, 2015)

Try this....


----------



## yak sao (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks DD. I think I might like one of those . So if anyone out there was having trouble figuring out what to get me for Christmas… There you go


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 17, 2015)

I kind of want one too.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 17, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> I kind of want one too.


Me too. Anybody have a spare $500 dollars that you don't need?


----------



## Flatfish (Nov 17, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=918959611487003


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 17, 2015)

Flatfish said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=918959611487003


Now see, that's just an abusive relationship right there. Bob needs to learn that he doesn't have to take that sort of treatment.


----------



## Flatfish (Nov 17, 2015)

Wait, what???? I need to call my wife......


----------



## TwentyThree (Nov 17, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Try this....



We have one.  He's awesome - easy to transport, and if you remove the sand bags at the base, you can practice throws with him.  My only quibble is that I wish his arms were a little more adjustable and/or removable.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 18, 2015)

Just got this picture from one of my guys. Not sure the Century Bob is designed to be trained like this.


----------



## Paul_D (Nov 18, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Just got this picture from one of my guys. Not sure the Century Bob is designed to be trained like this.


I'm not sure I have enough room to send BOB flying through the air, he'd take out the washing machine.


----------



## lklawson (Nov 18, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Try this....


That's just creepy and unnatural as all get-out.  I see that and I start looking for the Sonic Screwdriver and a "Companion."  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## WaterGal (Nov 18, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Try this....



That's pretty awesome.  I can see a lot of uses for that.  How well does it stay up, though, compared with a regular/XL Bob?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't know, never having tried on, but from what I have seen in videos, it looks pretty stable. 
It sits on a tripod of three legs, which are connected at the bottom, which are covered with sand bags to make it bottom heavy and provide stability.
If it's not stable enough, through some more sand bags on these cross braces.
Or run some long bolts into the floor, if you prefer...


----------



## elder999 (Nov 18, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> I don't know, never having tried on, but from what I have seen in videos, it looks pretty stable.
> It sits on a tripod of three legs, which are connected at the bottom, which are covered with sand bags to make it bottom heavy and provide stability.
> If it's not stable enough, through some more sand bags on these cross braces.
> Or run some long bolts into the floor, if you prefer...



I've seen one bolted to a cart, and a person could stand behind it and move it to simulate an opponents movement......it was pretty stable.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 18, 2015)

elder999 said:


> I've seen one bolted to a cart, and a person could stand behind it and move it to simulate an opponents movement......it was pretty stable.



LOL... that seems a lot of trouble. Why didn't the other person just pad up?


----------



## TwentyThree (Nov 20, 2015)

WaterGal said:


> That's pretty awesome.  I can see a lot of uses for that.  How well does it stay up, though, compared with a regular/XL Bob?



Pretty darn well with the three legs and the sandbags in.


----------



## Paul_D (Dec 17, 2015)

As you now (from my profile picture) I bought BOB a hoodie, partly to make him look more intimidating, and partly so I could practising seizing clothing/latching on.

Since then things have developed a little as I continue to experiment.  Having watched a few videos by Lee Morrison on flanking I realised it would be beneficial (in order to practice this) if BOB had arms.  The arms of his hoodie had been tucked inside the hoodie out of the way, so I pulled them out, tied knots in the ends of the arms and stuffed the arms with old clothes we were getting rid of.  So now BOB has arms too, that I can practising seizing and controlling

Just thought I would share as I thought it as quite a good idea (even if I do say so myself ), and it might be of use to others.


----------

